#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  How to divide the networks depend on their size

## Lorraine

Hi all,
Size of the Network is defined as the geographic area and the number of computers covered in it. Based on the size of the network they are classified as below,
Based on the size of the Network they are classified as below,



Local Area Network (LAN): A network with a minimum of two computers to a maximum of thousands of computers within an office or a building is termed as LAN.Generally, it works for a single site where people can share resources like printers, data storage etc.Metropolitan Area Network (MAN): It is larger than LAN and used to connect various LANs across small regions, a city, campus of colleges or universities etc which in turn forms a bigger network.Wide Area Network (WAN): Multiple LANs and MANs connected together form a WAN. It covers a wider area like a whole country or world.
If you have something more to add under these please add them.


Thank you.

----------

